# Crawford County Trophy Club - Musella, GA



## larrypayton (Jul 3, 2017)

We have a trophy hunting club in Musella, GA with approximately 1100 acres of mixed woods. We have mature planted pines, hardwood bottoms, and a clear cut area.

The property is about 15 minutes West of Macon GA and 20 minutes south of Barnesville GA.

Trophy requirements are 130" class bucks and above.


We have a lot of food plots in place and around 20 feeders with corn/protein pellets. There are approximately 25 stands currently in place.

The property has a barn/lodge on site with power and water. It has 6 bedrooms and a bathroom with shower and toilet. We are replacing the appliances in the kitchen and have satellite TV. Campers are welcome as well.

We are constantly working to improve the property and deer heard to hold truly TROPHY bucks on the property. There are loads of turkey on the property and only 1 of the current members turkey hunt. HAVE AT EM! 

Club Dues are $1500 per year. This includes 1 full year and you get two personal areas that nobody else can bother and the remainder of the stands will be first come first serve (peg board) system. We are a very family friendly group. Spouses are included with your membership as well as any children currenly living at home/going to school. There is a total of 8 members allowed each year. 

If you are interested either reply to this posting, email me at lpayton7711@gmail.com, or call me at 770-841-7781

thanks!

Larry


----------



## larrypayton (Jul 3, 2017)

We currently have 2 spots open.


----------

